# 1600x1200 Resolution not possible (DVI,nvidia)

## hanzi

hiho gentoo users!

I got some troubles with my new Geforce 6800 Non-Ultra.

It's not possible for me to select higher resolutions than 1280x1024 in my xorg config.

If i select 1600x1200 in my xorg.conf my Monitor shows that it only uses 1280x1024 resolution.

Another Problem is that the bottom and a piece of the right side of my screen are cut off.

Specs:

LG Flatron L2010P (can do 1600x1200 Resolution)

Connected via DVI-D

graphics: Geforce 6800 Non-Ultra

Mainboard: AOpen i855-GMEm-LFS

and here is my xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "2"

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "nvidia0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth   24

        Modes   "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   #Modes   "1280x1024" <-- with this setting everyting works perfectly

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

I hope someone can help me.

----------

## loisl

When Your graphics board and Your monitor support analogue VGA ports as well then try the analogue ones instead of the DVI port.

I have a ThinkPad T42p laptop with a 1600x1200 display connected (unfortunatedly IBM ships with a ATI Radeon FireGL and not with nVidia  :Crying or Very sad: ) and a portreplicator with DVI- and analogue VGA port in my office. My monitor  in the office supports only 1280x1024  :Sad:  .

When the laptop is docked the only way to get anything to show up on the external monitor is to use the analogue VGA port when I boot xorg-x11.

----------

## drumz

Don't know if it's the same for your situation, but on my laptop I had a similar problem where I couldn't get higher resolution.  I had to add the horiz/vert refresh rates, then it worked:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281091&highlight=

----------

## hanzi

 *loisl wrote:*   

> When Your graphics board and Your monitor support analogue VGA ports as well then try the analogue ones instead of the DVI port.
> 
> 

 

I have already tried this,it's working,  but the Quality is a lot better when i use DVI.

 *drumz wrote:*   

> Don't know if it's the same for your situation, but on my laptop I had a similar problem where I couldn't get higher resolution.  I had to add the horiz/vert refresh rates, then it worked:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281091&highlight=

 

i will try this, thanks

edit: It did not work. 

Any other Ideas?

edit: i will try another graphics card, mayme my one is crap   :Confused: 

----------

## hanzi

i just got a new GeForce 6800 Ultra.

But same Problem here.

Has anyone a idea who to solve this?

----------

## loisl

Hai,

I have set up my xorg.confg to change the sync-freq's by pressing Ctrl+Alt+<+ from the num pad> (should be default for all X-Servers until You decide to forward this keystrokes to an application).

Pressing this keystrokes several times shifts throug all possible configured frequencies. Maybe Your display will "enlighten"   :Wink: 

If You set up Your monitirs on-screen display properly, it will show You the choosen resolution/freq combination for a few seconds (works fine with mine)

Good luck,

    LoislLast edited by loisl on Thu Feb 10, 2005 12:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## holiday

I had the same problem. Changing the colordepth from 24 to 16 did it - but I still don't no why (for 1600x1200 resolution)

May be it helps for you too

----------

## hanzi

none of your tipps worked for me.   :Sad: 

i tried them all. 

If someone has another idea, please post it.

I will try everyting because i _want_ this thingy to work @ 1600x1200   :Twisted Evil:   :Surprised: 

----------

## mark_lagace

Could you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?  It might provide some insight into why it fails to start up in 1600x1200 resolution.

One possibility is that the DDC info from your monitor is not being interpreted correctly and thus Xorg doesn't believe your monitor can do the selected resolution.  You could try to add the following line in your nvidia Device section of the xorg.conf:

```
Option     "NoDDC"  "1"
```

Good luck.

EDIT:  If you do this, make sure you have properly defined the HorizSync and VertRefresh for your monitor.

----------

## hanzi

Added the Option you told me.

(Added the Syncrates as they appear in my Handbook)

Restarted X Server --> didn't work  :Confused: 

...and here's the Xorg.0.log you requested:

```

This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the The X.Org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/

X Window System Version 6.8.1.904 (6.8.2 RC 4)

Release Date: 2 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.1.904

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux aerodynamic 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 #1 Fri Jan 21 18:11:36 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 11 February 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 11 16:36:03 2005

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "nvidia0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.904, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.904, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3580 card 8086,3580 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 8086,3584 card a0a0,3584 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 8086,3585 card a0a0,3585 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3581 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card a0a0,054a rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card a0a0,054a rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card a0a0,054a rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card a0a0,053f rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card a0a0,054a rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card a0a0,054a rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card a0a0,053d rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0040 card 10b0,0807 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4320 card a0a0,0540 rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 11ab,4320 card a0a0,0540 rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 105a,3574 card a0a0,0541 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 11c1,5811 card a0a0,030a rev 61 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,0051 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:06:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 03 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:06:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0040) rev 161, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xe9000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb044000 - 0xeb047fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xeb04c000 - 0xeb04c7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xeb04e000 - 0xeb04efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb04d000 - 0xeb04dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb048000 - 0xeb04bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb040000 - 0xeb043fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb102000 - 0xeb1020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb101000 - 0xeb1011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x3ff00000 - 0x3ff003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb100000 - 0xeb1003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d500 - 0x0000d507 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d300 - 0x0000d3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d27f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e53f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb044000 - 0xeb047fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xeb04c000 - 0xeb04c7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xeb04e000 - 0xeb04efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb04d000 - 0xeb04dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb048000 - 0xeb04bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb040000 - 0xeb043fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb102000 - 0xeb1020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb101000 - 0xeb1011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x3ff00000 - 0x3ff003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb100000 - 0xeb1003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d500 - 0x0000d507 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d300 - 0x0000d3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d27f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e53f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fefffff (0x3fe00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fefffff (0x3fe00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb044000 - 0xeb047fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb04c000 - 0xeb04c7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb04e000 - 0xeb04efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb04d000 - 0xeb04dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb048000 - 0xeb04bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xeb040000 - 0xeb043fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeb102000 - 0xeb1020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeb101000 - 0xeb1011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x3ff00000 - 0x3ff003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xeb100000 - 0xeb1003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d500 - 0x0000d507 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d300 - 0x0000d3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d27f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e53f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.904, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.1.904, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.904, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.904, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.904, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fefffff (0x3fe00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb044000 - 0xeb047fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb04c000 - 0xeb04c7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb04e000 - 0xeb04efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb04d000 - 0xeb04dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb048000 - 0xeb04bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xeb040000 - 0xeb043fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeb102000 - 0xeb1020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeb101000 - 0xeb1011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x3ff00000 - 0x3ff003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xeb100000 - 0xeb1003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d500 - 0x0000d507 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d300 - 0x0000d3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d27f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e53f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fefffff (0x3fe00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb044000 - 0xeb047fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb04c000 - 0xeb04c7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb04e000 - 0xeb04efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb04d000 - 0xeb04dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb048000 - 0xeb04bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xeb040000 - 0xeb043fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeb102000 - 0xeb1020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeb101000 - 0xeb1011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x3ff00000 - 0x3ff003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xeb100000 - 0xeb1003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d500 - 0x0000d507 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d300 - 0x0000d3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d27f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e53f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "2"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoDDC" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGPGART requested

(**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE8000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce 6800 Ultra

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.40.02.15.06

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not probing EDIDs.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-85.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(**) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (410, 310) mm

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (99, 98)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.904, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.1.904, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fefffff (0x3fe00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb044000 - 0xeb047fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb04c000 - 0xeb04c7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb04e000 - 0xeb04efff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb01ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeb04d000 - 0xeb04dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xeb048000 - 0xeb04bfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xeb040000 - 0xeb043fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xeb102000 - 0xeb1020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xeb101000 - 0xeb1011ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x3ff00000 - 0x3ff003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xeb100000 - 0xeb1003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [20] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [22] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [23] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [24] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [25] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d500 - 0x0000d507 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d300 - 0x0000d3ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d200 - 0x0000d27f (0x80) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d100 - 0x0000d1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e500 - 0x0000e53f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000501f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e11f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000e200 - 0x0000e21f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "PanelSize" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Miodel"

   HorizSync 30-80

        VertRefresh 56-85

   DisplaySize 410 310

   Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP" "2"

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "NoDDC" "1"

    Option "PanelSize" "1600x1200"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "nvidia0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

   

    Subsection "Display"

        Viewport 0 0

        Depth   24

   Modes "1600x1200"

#        Modes   "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#         Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Last edited by hanzi on Fri Feb 11, 2005 2:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mark_lagace

I think you made a typo when you added the NoDDC option since it is still getting loaded:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
> 
> (II) LoadModule: "ddc" 

 

and you are getting a warning about:

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoDCC" is not used

 

Try with the correct option  :Razz: 

----------

## Archangel1

I'd suggest adding a couple of lines to your Monitor section, like so:

```

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   HorizSync 28-110

    VertRefresh 40-100

EndSection

```

I don't have the exact numbers handy from my desktop, but those should be good enough - it should probe acceptable resolutions inside those ranges.

I think the problem is that 1600x1200 isn't a VESA mode so it requires a little more encouragement to use it.

----------

## hanzi

Fixed the typo and edited my last post.

It shows now the Xlog.0.log  and the xorg.conf file.

The NoDDC Option didn't help me.

----------

## mark_lagace

What happens when you try to start up X now?  From the Xorg.0.log file everything looks like it started up in 1600x1200 resolution:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz
> 
> (II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-85.00 Hz
> 
> (II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz
> ...

 

What do you see when you start X?

----------

## hanzi

when i start x - fluxbox appears (as it should)

My TFT (LG Flatron L2010P) shows me that it's running in "1280x1024" Resolution.

And all the bottom and the right side of the Screen are cut of.

So i don't see the fluxbox Panel for switching between windows.

maybe this is a nvidia-kernel bug:

because: when i use the vesa driver everything works fine @ 1600x1200 Resolution.

But i did not buy a 6800 Ultra for useing the Vesa driver  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mark_lagace

OK, that has me really confused...

I looked up the specs for your monitor (here) and noticed that you have the HorizSync and VertRefresh rates slightly off.  Your HorizSync should be 30-96 and your VertRefresh should be 56-85.

I'm not sure that that will help, since theoretically with the settings you have it should be displaying at 1600x1200 at 60 Hz vertical (75kHz horizontal) which is within the specs you've put.  Still, it can't hurt to have the proper specs put in.

Beyond that, I'm at a loss to figure out what is going on.

EDIT:  I just saw your comments about using the VESA driver and having things work at 1600x1200.  At least that narrows the problem down to the nvidia drivers... maybe you can find some help in the nvidia linux driver forums --> here

----------

## hanzi

The Sync Rates you posted are in my Handbook too, but they seem to be only for the Analog VGA.

My Sync Rates worked well with other graphics Cards.

By the way:

i just built an old geforce fx 5900XT in this System.

Everything worked perfecly  :Confused: 

So i think my Mainboard could be incompatible with the 6800-Series from nvidia or something..

Under Windows i had the same Problems like unter Linux.

But i solved them by installing new drivers (71.40 Series..)

I will try asking in the nvnews forums.

Thanks for your help mark lagace.

----------

## rolweber

Hi,

my problem matches this thread perfectly, though it is not exactly the same as the one posted originally.

I am trying to display a 1600x1200 resolution via DVI cable using framebuffer (nvidia, vesafb-tng) or X (nv and nvidia).

No luck whatsoever, the only resolution I can get via DVI is 1024x768.

Motherboard: ASUS P5WD2 Premium

Video: nVidia 6600 GT (PCIe)

Monitor: NEC MultiSync 2170 NX

My latest attempts today have focused on the nvidia framebuffer driver. I have upgraded to kernel sources 2.6.14-gentoo-r2. When I grep for 'nvidiafb' in /var/log/dmesg, this is what I get:

```
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdg5 vmalloc=256M video=nvidiafb:forceCRTC1,1600x1200

nvidiafb: nVidia device/chipset 10DE0140

nvidiafb: CRTC0 not found

nvidiafb: CRTC1 found

nvidiafb: EDID found from BUS1

nvidiafb: CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP

nvidiafb: Using DFP on CRTC 0

nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON

nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV14 framebuffer (64MB @ 0xE8000000)

```

As you can see, the monitor is detected as CRTC1 (though it's actually not a CRT), but the driver switches to CRTC 0 despited the 'forceCRTC1' kernel option. The generic vesafb-tng driver didn't say anything about different CRTCs, but also provides only resolutions up to 1024x768, though with a better console font  :Smile: 

Last week, when I focused on running X.org in 1600x1200, the hottest tip I found was to use the proprietary nVidia drivers along with the "FixPanelSize" option in xorg.conf. https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-August/msg03936.html

Alas, I was unable to get the nVidia driver (media-video/nvidia-glx) working. It complained about being unable to initialize the kernel module, though that was loaded by modprobe without any problems.

The way I currently have 1600x1200 working in X.org is:  use an analog VGA connection instead of DVI

 run the nvidiafb frame buffer at 1600x1200 (no problem with VGA)

 specify fbdev in xorg.conf (nv driver generates a signal out of range for the monitor)

 I can hardly use this workaround on a permanent basis. I bought a DVI-D capable graphics card for the Linux machine so I can have the monitor connected via DVI to the stationary PC, while the analog input remains available for the laptop. Right now, I don't even know which approach I should take. Framebuffer? X.org 'nv' driver? nVidia proprietary driver? I don't really care about the console resolution if I can make X work at 1600x1200, with or without 3D acceleration, via DVI.

Any ideas will be welcome, because despair is creeping up on me   :Confused: 

----------

## chunderbunny

Which version of the nvidia-kernel package are you using? Try upgrading to the ~x86/~amd64  version and see if that helps.

----------

## fatcat.00

I am running a 6800 GT at 1920x1200 on a Dell 2405FPW LCD over the DVI connector.  I had to specifiy a modeline to get this to work at this high resolution and at a 16:10 aspect ratio.  I am not sure if modelines (modeline generator here:  http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl) are necessary only when using an LCD, or if it works for CRTs as well.  Not sure if you are using a CRT or an LCD.  Anyway, here are the important bits from my xorg.conf:

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Dell2405FPW"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 100.0

    VertRefresh 50-120

    Option  "DPMS" "true"

    UseModes    "16:10"    # Defined in "Modes" section, below

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "FX6800"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NvAGP"     "1"

    Option      "NoLogo"    "1"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "1"

    Option      "HWCursor"  "1"

    Option      "CursorShadow"  "1"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "1"

    Option      "DigitalVibrance" "32"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "LCD"

    VideoRam    262000

    Option      "backingstore" "true"

    #Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "FX6800"

    Monitor     "Dell2405FPW"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1920x1200"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Modes"

        # Here we define 16:10 modes

        Identifier "16:10"

        # 1280x800 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 49.68 kHz; pclk: 83.46 MHz

        ModeLine "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828

        # 1280x800 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 62.62 kHz; pclk: 107.21 MHz

        Modeline "1280x800"  107.21  1280 1360 1496 1712  800 801 804 835

        # 1280x800 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 71.40 kHz; pclk: 123.38 MHz

        Modeline "1280x800"  123.38  1280 1368 1504 1728  800 801 804 840

        # 1280x800 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 84.80 kHz; pclk: 147.89 MHz

        Modeline "1280x800"  147.89  1280 1376 1512 1744  800 801 804 848

        # 1680x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 147.14 MHz

        Modeline "1680x1050"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087

        # 1680x1050 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 82.20 kHz; pclk: 188.07 MHz

        Modeline "1680x1050"  188.07  1680 1800 1984 2288  1050 1051 1054 1096

        # 1680x1050 @ 85.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.76 kHz; pclk: 214.51 MHz

        Modeline "1680x1050"  214.51  1680 1800 1984 2288  1050 1051 1054 1103

        # 1680x1050 @ 100.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 111.20 kHz; pclk: 256.20 MHz

        Modeline "1680x1050"  256.20  1680 1808 1992 2304  1050 1051 1054 1112

        Modeline "1920x1200"  161.75  1920 2020 2052 2184  1200 1202 1208 1235 -hsync -vsync

        Modeline "1920x1200"  154.128 1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 -hsync -vsync 

EndSection

```

----------

## rolweber

Hi chunderbunny, fatcat.00,

thanks for your suggestions. I had another go at it, though with the same results before.

chunderbunny, the version of media-video/nvidia-kernel is 1.0.6629-r4. I have not found any ~x86 version of the package. The temporary path that emerge used for nvidia-kernel included an -x86- element in one of the directories, so I guess that was auto-detected.

fatcat.00, I reworked my xorg.conf based on your example, the nvidia docs, and the instructions in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml. I made sure to recompile the kernel without framebuffer support because I read somewhere that the closed source nVidia driver doesn't like framebuffers. I re-emerged nvidia-kernel afterwards. So far, so good. Only it didn't work. This is what the Xorg log says (shortened):

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux batman 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #14 SMP PREEMPT Mon Nov 

21 18:59:38 CET 2005 i686

...

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor w/ modeline"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

...

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

...

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

...

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

...

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe2ee0000 - 0xe2efffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe2df8000 - 0xe2dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe2dffc00 - 0xe2dffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe2cfc000 - 0xe2cfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe2cf4000 - 0xe2cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe2cfb800 - 0xe2cfbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe2cfb400 - 0xe2cfb5ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe2bffc00 - 0xe2bfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe2bff800 - 0xe2bffbff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xe2bf8000 - 0xe2bfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xe2fe0000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe3000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000900f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00007400 - 0x0000740f (0x10) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00007800 - 0x00007803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x0000701f (0x20) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x00006800 - 0x0000681f (0x20) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x00006400 - 0x0000641f (0x20) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x00006000 - 0x0000601f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe2ee0000 - 0xe2efffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe2df8000 - 0xe2dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe2dffc00 - 0xe2dffc7f (0x80) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe2cfc000 - 0xe2cfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe2cf4000 - 0xe2cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe2cfb800 - 0xe2cfbfff (0x800) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe2cfb400 - 0xe2cfb5ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe2bffc00 - 0xe2bfffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe2bff800 - 0xe2bffbff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xe2bf8000 - 0xe2bfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xe2fe0000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe3000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [19] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [21] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000900f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00007400 - 0x0000740f (0x10) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00007800 - 0x00007803 (0x4) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x00008007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x00008403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x00008807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x0000701f (0x20) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x00006800 - 0x0000681f (0x20) IX[B]

        [41] -1 0       0x00006400 - 0x0000641f (0x20) IX[B]

        [42] -1 0       0x00006000 - 0x0000601f (0x20) IX[B]

        [43] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [44] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"

(**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "DFP"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE4000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

I'm using xdm, so the visual effect is that the console goes dark for a second or so three times in a row, and pops up again when the X Server refuses to start. As before, the kernel module is loaded. This is what dmesg reports about it:

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

```

I've recompiled the kernel with APM instead of ACPI support because of the warning in the X log, but that didn't make any difference either.

I just noticed that I did not specify a VideoRam value in the xorg.conf. I also read some stuff about kernel support for agpgart, I'll try to locate that kernel option, though my card is PCIe, not AGP. But both will have to wait until tomorrow, since I'm getting tired   :Wink: 

thanks again,

  Roland

----------

## fatcat.00

When you load the nvidia kernel module, you should get /dev/nvidia0 and /dev/nvidiactl.  Do you?  If you do, do an ls -l /dev/nvidia* and note the permissions on the files...your problem is so strange that we have all probably just missed something rather small and niggling.

----------

## rolweber

Hi Fatcat,

it took me a while to start another attempt. You seem to have nailed down the problem.

I don't get /dev/nvidia* even though the 'nvidia' kernel module is listed by 'lsmod'.

At least now I know what to search for.

thanks,

  Roland

----------

## rolweber

 :Very Happy:  BINGO!   :Very Happy: 

```
/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
```

 did the trick!

Thanks again,

 :Very Happy:    Roland

----------

